# Ic engines



## lantain1982 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello All.  Have attached a couple of shots of my completed IC engines.   The Bentley has been running for about 2 years.    Was the first IC as I came from live steam.  Had a few initial problems but now starts readily.    Project was spread over a 9 year period.   Second engine is a 1/4 scale De Haviland "Cirrus" from SIC magazine.
This one cut from the solid.  No castings used.  Build time, just over 2 years.  Current project is Les. Chenery`s "Aeronca"  once again, from the solid.  Hope they are of interest.   Bill C..             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## lantain1982 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello All,  Sorry about the photos.   Back to the drawing board. Bill C.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is your bently. Just copy the "IMG code" from photobucket and paste it into yout thread.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats a nice looking engine! I build one of those some years ago from 316 stainless, but it had to go to fund a boat refurb - wish I still had it


----------



## Ramon (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaah Bill - I really didn't need to see this ;D

I began one in 1992 and it still has a way to go. I never seem to be able to find the time to put some more work in. Current stage is that would I be able to get the pistons finished and the rings made I could at least assemble it 

You've made a super job of yours - is it the Blackmore version? If so what did you use - drawings, book or ME articles? I note you have some nice manifold castings - did you cast those your self?

Hope you are able to put the pics of your Cirrus and Aeronca up at some stage too

regards - Ramon


----------



## cwelkie (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your builds Bill.
Funny how similar interests can be ... I'm just finishing up a Gnome ('cause it looked easier than a Bentley ; I've already done the Aeronca and plan to start a Cirrus next.
Any photos of the other two to share?
Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## lantain1982 (Feb 20, 2013)

[/IMG]Hello Ramon,   I used Blackmore`s book.   Had a look at the article in the ME but found a couple of errors.   I make a detailed drawing of the component prior to cutting metal.  Found it allows for procces planning and  call up of toooling etc. Ignition system took me a while to work out. The upper intake elbow is from a split steel die.  No cores, just machined and use of a Dremel. The lower intakes were machined from the solid.   Cheers, Bill C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## metalmad (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bill 
That Is one hell of a sexy Engine!
Im thinking about "the Jemma" after The V8 if it runs ok.
Pete


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 20, 2013)

And the one from your last post


----------



## Ramon (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bill thanks for the response. 

I began with the ME articles and very soon realised the need for everything to be checked - even the errors and ammendments that Prof Chaddock did at a later date!

I bought the book soon after and mainly have used that in conjunction with the articles but still double check everything. I laid out the crankshaft on paper as if I remember right it's some 3mm a drift as drawn. I finally plucked up courage to assemble the shaft and housings last year to see if that was right. It appeared to line up very well -phew!

I have made a split die for the top manifold - did you cast from yours direct or make wax patterns and have them lost wax cast. I have quite a lot done - all the major parts and some of the multiples - just need to make the effort to do a bit more - no chance at the moment though.

It looks like you are only getting one half of the img brackets - you need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and paste in between. Thats a lovely Cirrus too - Thanks for sorting it out Jason - I kept a set of drawings for it from SIC for several years all with good intention but reality finally dawned and I let them go.

Thanks again - Ramon

PS Did you make the volute springs from flat material? I managed to source some (and some ceramic tube for the plugs) and would like to hear if you did them as described by Blackmore.


----------



## lantain1982 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Ramon,
Regarding volute springs.  I tried, very hard, lost heaps of time, and eventually gave up and went back to using wire wound compression springs. [life is too short]  You can certainly make springs to Blackmore`s details but I found that unles you use very narrow strip the volute shut height will end up giving no valve movement.   It seemed to me you need long valve stems and plenty of rocker movement.?    For interest the material I used for the strip was removed from a seat belt retractor, you have to slit it down.   The material I used for the s/plug insulators was "Corian" , offcuts  used for making kitchen bench tops.  [ceramic tubing is extremely expensive here in Australia.] 
Alloy was poured directly into the preheated split die.
Cheers, Bill.


----------



## Ramon (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info Bill. The spring material I have is the clock spring as recommended but only just enough so had wondered if you had any tips as there's little excess for experiment. Since buying the ceramic tube (quite some time ago) the use of Corian has surfaced and I do now have sufficient of that too.

Your engine has certainly rekindled the desire to do more but not just at the moment - I've lost my ability to keep several balls in the air these days so it's very much concentrate on one thing at a time. Perhaps a bit later in the year

Thanks again, I look forward to seeing your progress on the Aeronca at some stage

Regards - Ramon


----------

